# carboy preasure



## rob (Jan 31, 2011)

how much preasure will a carboy take from a vacumn pump


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

I have gone up to 28" on a full carboy. My maximum normal is 22".


----------



## rob (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Dan,

is it any different on part full carboy


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

28" Dan!!!!!!! Were you experimneting?? I dont recommend going over 22" and thats all youll ever need!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Rob I am not an expert on this but from reading posts in the past, A full carboy will handle more pressure than a half empty one.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah - i try to stay under 25".


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Wade E said:


> 28" Dan!!!!!!! Were you experimneting?? I dont recommend going over 22" and thats all youll ever need!



*Was I experimenting?* [email protected] No! I was being stupid and not paying attention. I do often finish degassing at 22". Racking is usually around 10" unless if I am splash racking then I'll go 18".


----------



## rob (Jan 31, 2011)

how do you change the preasure, do you have a relieve valve???


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

I put a valve and guage on my vacuum pump


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

You should install a regulator!


----------



## rob (Jan 31, 2011)

Wade- do you have any pumps for sale


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't go over 14 to 15 HG. *Why risk it*. The time difference is not worth it!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Wade E said:


> You should install a regulator!



Regulator (valve), got it!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a bunch of them. Look in the classifieds in the link below which is also at the bottom of the front page.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 31, 2011)

i ran 22-23 all day long and had no problem ...have gone higher but that is an accident waiting to happen...and if you have a demijohn, i would avoid it, i think that glass is much thinner


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

Degassing Al? racking is a little different as it being pulled through and not onto the glass.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 1, 2011)

Wade...yep..degassing...i decided yesterday was the day to test your machine as well as the new Vinmetrica.....so i was all over the winery playing mad scientist


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 1, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> Wade...yep..degassing...i decided yesterday was the day to test your machine as well as the new Vinmetrica.....so i was all over the winery playing mad scientist



more like playing "mad Ibglowin" LOL


----------



## xoltri (Feb 4, 2011)

mxsteve625 said:


> I don't go over 14 to 15 HG. *Why risk it*. The time difference is not worth it!!



I disagree. I degassed a piesporter at 15" instead of my usual 20" for an experiment and unfortunately it is still slightly gassy. So I will always degass at 20".

As far as the carboy being half empty or full...it doesn't matter. If it did, then you'd be able to degas using a plastic better bottle, which you can't, because even if it is full it will collapse just the same as if it was empty.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2011)

14 - 15 is a little low for me also unless he already splash racked as that would have rid the wine of 85% of the gas right there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

I always go 20-22" after splash racking to get as much as I can. 15" after splash racking dosen't get me squat.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha..... 



Runningwolf said:


> more like playing "mad Ibglowin" LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2011)

So........ 

Status report Ensign Fulchino! 



AlFulchino said:


> Wade...yep..degassing...i decided yesterday was the day to test your machine as well as the new Vinmetrica.....so i was all over the winery playing mad scientist


----------

